# Air conditioning installation on a 66 GTO non factory air car.



## WalterClark (Jun 20, 2020)

I am researching how to install the factory style A/C vents in my dash. I would like to see if anyone has a template for cutting the dash holes or can share any experience.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Would it be easier to get the under dash duct system and whole system from vintage air or the other manufacturers?


----------



## WalterClark (Jun 20, 2020)

pontrc said:


> Would it be easier to get the under dash duct system and whole system from vintage air or the other manufacturers?


I installed the Vintage air system with the duct system under the dash. I am considering the dash vents because they can direct the cold air on the driver and passenger.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

WalterClark said:


> I installed the Vintage air system with the duct system under the dash. I am considering the dash vents because they can direct the cold air on the driver and passenger.


You could probably look at diagrams on Internet or this book is a good resource info, finding the vents maybe a challenge


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)




----------

